# AOL



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If anyone has an AOL email address then please note that all emails from me are bouncing to these addresses. The reason ? AOL are *****. 

For the 300 people that have not received their site up date email this is the reason.

PS. The site has been updated, hope you have not missed out.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

They were bad when I left them. Things look to have deteriorated further.

I emailed someone other day through here or Eddie's. It came back, but worked when I sent one directly. Must just be their system that does what the hell it wants - a bit like its accounts dept


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I left BT Internet about 8 months back in desperation and have been with AOL ever since, I have had no problems on any score with AOL. The "mass-mailing" problems are probably to do with the anti-spam safeguards built into AOL.

If you rekon AOL is bad, just go and try BT, Freeserve or Tiscali you will be quite surprised how bad some of the others are.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I always have problems with sending emails to AOL, every one this week has bounced back.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

I am no expert, but I cant explain that, I receive regular updates from some Amateur Radio forums that I subscribe to. Perhaps a question to AOL might answer it, I have found them to be helpful.

Roger


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

roy,

I don't like AOL either, but it is possible AOL has flagged your IP address as a spammer because you send messages to multiple addresses in their mail system. I'm fairly sure this has happened because of their efforts to block spam. How to get around it is another thing.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Mike, that is probably what has happened. I do not see any way round it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

The service you get from AOL is a joke. Its overpriced and s***, why in the name of arse do people keep subscribing? Perhaps because they saw some stupid ginger lesbian on the TV advertising it that they fantasise about. Okay, rant over


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

In the last 3 years, I have subscribed to, in order, Freeserve, Tiscali, BT Internet and now AOL.

Reason I subscribe has nothing to do wiyh lesbians but because, so far, they have given the best service with no problems, no dropouts and no hassle. 100% good so far and I doubt that there are too many that are any better.

Roger


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

You've had a good experience with them. I have no doubt of that. I have heard horror stories about virtually all service providers. I subscribe to Supanet currently and i have a laptop which runs freeserve. Both are hitch free. I have to ring freeserve from time to time to get them to pull their finger out and let me connect. I just dont like the way AOL makes you pay for things that other providors give free of charge. The lesbian i was refering to is the woman on the advert with her body made up of scrolling web pages. I find her quite attractive if the truth be known. Cyber babe sort of thing, turns me on. Ooops did i say that


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

GS.

I spent 30+ years in the telecomms industry, until fairly recently, my duties involved investigating customers complaints regarding dial-up internet connections. I had reams and reams of statistics, reports and results of tests we conducted. For reasons of confidentiality, I will not post results, but AOL were in the top one third as far as technical results were concerned. As for the accounts side, I cannot comment, but personally they have been OK.

As for the ad.....I was told that the girls voice was Joanne Lumley, but I cant vouch for that.

Roger


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have tried to email a member on AOL three times and every time it came back unsent. What goods that.....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Either "finger trouble" or your ISP


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger do you have shares in AOL ?









I do not know anyone who does not have trouble sending emails to AOL.

PS. When you receive all those emails containing viruses just have a look at the headers 99% of the time the emails originate from AOL users. I know I was receiving over 400 day last month.

When you complain to AOL that their users are sending virus emails they just ignore you. Probably because they never receive my emails like the rest of their users.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

No shares, I wish....

In my other " life", I am chairman of a Amateur Radio organisation and I receive around 150 to 200 emails a day from fellow clubs around the world, whilst there may be a few that go astray, I have never had cause to complain.

I run a virus check each day and, so far, the ones that have been captured have almost all originated from hotmail addresses and I am now considering putting all hotmail stuff on hold. AOL's virus trap has worked for me as has the rest of the service as stated before. I speak as I find, and you can be well sure that if I wasnt satisfied with their service, I would make it well known.

Everyone must speak from their own experiences, after all, there are people who even like french cars, yes, hard to believe, I know.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

French cars, really


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Gspotter said:


> The service you get from AOL is a joke. Its overpriced and s***, why in the name of arse do people keep subscribing? Perhaps because they saw some stupid ginger lesbian on the TV advertising it that they fantasise about. Okay, rant over


Hi Gspotter,

What cheaper alternative do I have? I'm not in cable or BT enabled broadband area and use a laptop for work (and fannying around of course) at least 6/8 hours every day. Is there a better/cheaper alternative, if there is I'll have a look at it.

I liked the ginger girl, Ive often thought about her









Following on from Roger's post, nearly all the mails I've missed (Ones that I know about anyway) are from Hotmail addresses.

Mark


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have the French started making cars?

I would like to see some French watches, I think some Helbros were made in France?

Cars, like watches, are only as good as the dealership!

Is it my turn for a discount?

No? Guess I'm in the "Bugger off" club again.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lip were a desent french watch company.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Have the French started making cars?


Not yet, although I read somewhere that Nissan have a major stake in Renault (french equivalent of British Leyland) so whether thats a good thing or not I dont know, (couldnt be any worse, I guess)

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I'm not in the "Bugger Off" club then?

I will remember Lip 

Ta.


----------

